# Grill Gadgets



## oillogger (Jul 10, 2006)

Check out both pages of this article from Better Homes and Gardens for some neat gadgets for your grill. biggrin.gif I already have the Polder timer they show. I am checking into geting the Time-in-Motion Taylor Temprire sticks since they are reuseable. I also like the Boffo Baster and the Must-Have silicone mitts.

http://www.bhg.com/bhg/story.jhtml?s...&catref=SC1962


----------



## cheech (Aug 11, 2006)

Very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## oillogger (Aug 11, 2006)

Your welcome!  I rushed out and got some silicone gloves.  Now I wonder how I got along without them. :)


----------

